# HAMILTON | King at Hughson | 111m | 83.5m | 34 | 25 fl | Pro



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=209242&page=12


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*

Please update title to under construction.



HamiltonForward said:


> Cell phone pictures from yesterday.


----------

